

Google+ isn’t a social network: it’s a web spider hungry for your data - chendo
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/8883449/Google-isnt-a-social-network-its-a-web-spider-hungry-for-your-data.html

======
kleiba
_Google+ isn’t a social network: it’s a web spider hungry for your data_

Isn't that the definition of a social network?

